# the ear debate and salem!



## intuition (Jan 19, 2011)

this is my boy salem at about a year old, this is the ONLY pic i have of his ears up, and where he actually looks like a chi. Its amazing how much the ears make the chi









This is my boy normally floppy ears and all. His hair grew out quite a bit, i like to just say all that hair is weighing his ears down. that and he's lazy. but he looks much less like a chi now, although still chi in other aspects. lol


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

O my gosh he is cute! Honestly that ear fringe probably is weighing them down. I gave all my guys baths yesterday and Leos ears flopped over once they got wet, they were too heavy to stand.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

He is sooo cute. You probably could get the ears to stand still, if you wanted, but it would involve trimming/buzzing off all that extra fur, and using breathe right strips, etc. if you don't care, he is darned adorable ... he has whopper ears, too!


----------



## intuition (Jan 19, 2011)

I've thought about it, getting his ears to stand, I don't know if i could take his short clipped ears for that long! hehehe. But no, i love him just the way he is, i mostly get disgruntled in public, people ask what breed he is and its like a ten minute explanation and either a flip on his back or me standing there holding his ears up so that they can see that yes in fact he does look like a chi LOL. I kid you not people will badger me. Mind you the "breeder" i got him from would not give me his supposed papers, so he could be mixed? i met teh mama not the dad, but other then the ears he looks all chi, so i doubt it.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

He is SOOO cute!! I LOVE his ears floppy IMO... I always wished Eleanor's would flop, because I think that look is just so cute. He almost looks like a little tiny spaniel, but with the adorable chi face.. I love it!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I think he looks like a chi, its not totally uncommon for LC ears to tip b'c of fur weight or weak ear leather, but since your little guy's ears stood at one point I'd guess fur weight is the culprit.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

I LOVE his ears Adds character and I think he is a dollbaby!


----------



## xXNathalieXo (Aug 31, 2010)

Aww he is SO adorable!! And his ears! Oh myy gosh they are so cute!! What an adorable hairy Chi!


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

Yes the ears are a distinctive feature. He looks cute either way to me.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey which pup is the one that looks like Skylar and Kahlua? I'm still curious, and I can never get enough of my chocolate fix.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh i think he is adorable!!
It looks like he has a hairdo. lol gorgeous boy!

Just ignore the ignorant folk out there, some have nout better to do than be cheeky to perfect strangers.
It somehow makes them feel better about their own sad existance.


----------



## intuition (Jan 19, 2011)

here's a pic i already had uploaded on photobucket of duke, the one who looks like Skylar and Kahlua. I'll get a better pic of him uploaded soon


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I love the ears too!! Well, I love them both ways. But they are still super cute curled over. Heheh.


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh bless him he's a little cutie


----------

